# Fauna e Flora de Portugal



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 19:33)

Boas.

No âmbito de uma trabalho para Geografia, procuro informação detalhada( nome comum, nome científico, distribuição, mapa com distribuição, características e como cuidar), o mais possível sobre as _espécies autóctones portuguesas_, tanto de fauna como de flora.

Desde já, obrigado.


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 20:25)

Olá Pedro

Posso enviar-te alguns links, mas tens que ter muito cuidado com o seguinte: o nosso país, está pessimamente estudado a nível de fauna ou flora; talvez com uma outra excepção isolada podemos ter alguns resultados, mas esse é resumidamente, o nível de conhecimentos que se tem em Portugal sobre esta matéria.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 21:11)

belem disse:


> Olá Pedro
> 
> Posso enviar-te alguns links, mas tens que ter muito cuidado com o seguinte:
> 
> o nosso país, está pessimamente estudado a nível de fauna ou flora; talvez com uma outra excepção isolada podemos ter alguns resultados, mas esse é resumidamente, o nível de conhecimentos que se tem em Portugal sobre esta matéria.



Qualquer coisa é melhor que nada...


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 21:22)

Pedro disse:


> Qualquer coisa é melhor que nada...



Claro que sim.

Podes começar por ver aqui:

http://portal.icnb.pt/ICNPortal/vPT2007/

Vê também na secção dos parques e reservas naturais.

Já te envio mais coisas.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

belem disse:


> Claro que sim.
> 
> Podes começar por ver aqui:
> 
> ...



Ok. Obrigado.

Edit: Não me estou a conseguir orientar na página...


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 21:38)

Pedro disse:


> Ok. Obrigado.
> 
> Edit: Não me estou a conseguir orientar na página...




Hum...

Relativamente à flora

http://portal.icnb.pt/ICNPortal/vPT...s+-+Lista/Detalhe+Noticia/Checklist+flora.htm

Se tens mais dúvidas estás à vontade para apresentá-las.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 21:41)

belem disse:


> Hum...
> 
> Relativamente à flora
> 
> ...



Obrigado...

Encontrei uma página, esta, tem muitos mapas de distribuição, mas tem uma enorme defeito: tem lá espécies que considera portuguesas e de autoctones não têm nada, tipo o eucalipto. Que raiva que tenho ao raio da árvore...


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

Pedro disse:


> Obrigado...
> 
> Encontrei uma página, esta, tem muitos mapas de distribuição, mas tem uma enorme defeito: tem lá espécies que considera portuguesas e de autoctones não têm nada, tipo o eucalipto. Que raiva que tenho ao raio da árvore...



Pois, com essas páginas é preciso ter cuidado...


Agora o efeito bioclimático na vegetação ( só em Portugal continental) :

Tabela 3.18. Classificação bioclimática de Pina Manique e Albuquerque (Portugal continental) (1954). Símbolo Zona notas Parâmetros climáticos Série transversa (E-W) no norte do país – nível basal A X MA Litoral. Pinheiro-bravo e Quercus robur. Porto. Q2>100 MA Mediterrâneo - atlântica Pinheiro-bravo e Quercus robur. Vilar de Barrô. Q2>100 MA X AM Quercus faginea ssp. faginea. Régua. 600≤P<900 AM Atlante-Mediterrânea Quercus faginea ssp. faginea. Folgosa. 600≤P<900 AM X SM Sobreiro e Quercus faginea ssp. faginea. Pinhão. 600≤P<900 SM Submediterrânea Sobreiro em pleno. Malvedos. 600≤P<900 SM X M X IM Zona de transição. Pluviosidade anual e estival um pouco superior ao observado na zona seguinte (M X IM). Sobreiro, amendoeira e azinheira. Vesúvio. Q2<50 M X IM Clima semi-árido, segundo Emberger. Amendoeira, azinheira. Barca d’Alva. Q2<50 Série transversa (E-W) no norte do país – nível submontano (450 m ) SA X MA Mediterrâneo - atlântica Castanheiro, Quercus, pyrenaica, Quercus robur, pinheiro-bravo. Ribeira de Pena. P>1000 SAXMAXAM Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi, pinheiro-bravo. Vila Real. P>1000 SA X AM A tlante-Mediterrânea Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi. Sabrosa. P>1000 SAXAMXSM Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi, sobreiro. Alijó. P>1000 SA X SM Submediterrânea Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, sobreiro. Vila Flor. Q2<100 AS X I X SM Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, sobreiro, azinheira. Freixo de Espada à Cinta. Q 2 < 100 Série montana no norte do País BA Boreo-atlântica Juniperus communis. A partir de 1900 m de altitude, na S. Estrela. k>7,0 AO X BA Juniperus communis e bétula. A partir de 1700 m de altitude, na S. Estrela. k>7,0 AO Oro-atlântica Juniperus communis, Pinus sylvestris, bétula, teixo. A partir de 1300 m de altitude, na S. da Estrela. k>7,0 SA X OA Bétula, teixo, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur. A partir de 1000 m de altitude, na S. Estrela. k<7,0 SA Subatlântica Na S. Estrela: bétula, teixo, sobreiro, Quercus pyrenaica. Noutras serras: Quercus pyrenaica. A partir de 700m de altitude. k<7,0 A X SA Zona mais atlântica das representadas em Portugal continental. Castanheiro, bétula, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur. Vertentes cismontanas dos relevos do norte (da Peneda á Estrela). P>1500; Pe>100 I X SA Zona de transição para climas continentais. Carvalho negral e azinheira. Miranda. P<900 I Ibérica Plena continentalidade ( não representa em Portugal continental). Série transversa (E-W) no centro e sul do país MA X AM Elevado grau de oceaneidade. Quercus robur, Q. faginea ssp. broteroi. Cabo Carvoeiro Q2>200 AM Atlante-Mediterrânea Clima húmido, segundo Emberger. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi. Lisboa. P<550 AM X SM Clima sub-húmido. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi, sobreiro. Santarém. P < 5 5 0 SM Submediterrânea Sobreiro. Alvega. P<550 SM X IM Azinheira e sobreiro. Ferreira do Alentejo. P<500 IM Ibero- Mediterrânea MediterrânIca semi-árida de tendência continental. Azinheira. Beja. Q2<50 Série do Vale do Guadiana (S-N) M Eumediterrânea Amendoeira e alfarrobeira. Vila Real de Santo António. Pe<10 M X IM Azinheira, alfarrobeira, amendoeira. Alcoutim. Q2<50 IM Ibero- Mediterrânea Azinheira. Moura. Q2<50 Série da Costa Vicentina e Serra de Monchique ÅM Termo-atlante- Mediterrânea Condições climáticas quase insulares ÅM X SM Ambiente subtropical de feição macaronésica, com influências submediterrânicas. Sobreiro, Myrica faia, Quercus canariensis. Zona costeira entre Melides e perto do Cabo de São Vicente; Serra de Monchique, abaixo de 400m. Q2<100 SM X SÅ Myrica faia, Quercus canariensis, castanheiro. Serra de Monchique, 400-600 m. P>1000 SÅ Termo-subatlântica Ambiente serrano com influências atlânticas. Myrica faia, castanheiro. Serra de Monchique, acima dos 600 m. P>1000


Tabela 3.17. Série litoral da classificação bioclimática de Pina Manique e Albuquerque (1954). Símbolo Zona notas Proporção da supremacia A/M Parâmetros climáticos Série litoral (N-S) A Atlântica Atlântica genuína ( não representada em Portugal continental). 100/0 A X MA Atlântica galaico-portuguesa Mesotermia estival; chuvas repartidas por todo o ano; mínimos de aridez. Mediterrânica húmida no sist. de Emberger. Quercus robur e pinheiro-bravo. Caminha. 70/30 Pe > 70 MA Mediterrâneo-atlântica Atlântica de tendência mediterrânica. Quercus robur e pinheiro-bravo. Montemor-o-velho. 60/40 50<Pe<70 MA X AM Zona de equilíbrio. Quercus robur, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi e pinheiro-bravo. Marinha Grande. 50/50 40<Pe<50 AM Atlante-Mediterrânea Mediterrânica de têndencia atlântica. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi. Lisboa. 40/60 30<Pe<40 AM X SM Mediterrânica atenuada. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi e sobreiro. Setúbal. 30/70 SM Submediterrânea Sobreiro e zambujeiro. Alcácer do sal. 20/80 SM X M Amendoeira e sobreiro. Bravura. 10/90 10<Pe<30 M Eumediterrânea Mediterrânica genuína. Inverno suave; estio seco, longo, macrotérmico. Faro. Amendoeira e alfarrobeira. 0/100 Pe<10

Aqui fica uma resenha das formações vegetais principais ou até associações culturais ( atenção: a alfarrobeira e a amendoeira não são nativas).


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mar 2011 às 22:18)

belem disse:


> Pois, com essas páginas é preciso ter cuidado...
> 
> 
> Agora o efeito bioclimático na vegetação ( só em Portugal continental) :
> ...



Ok, muito obrigado. 

A página é do Jardim Botânico da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro, tem que ser minimamente fiável...


----------



## belem (2 Mar 2011 às 22:26)

Pedro disse:


> Ok, muito obrigado.
> 
> A página é do Jardim Botânico da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro, tem que ser minimamente fiável...



Por vezes passam erros...
Os cientistas também dão gralhas. Então a escrever é muito normal! 
Mas também não sei quem foi que escreveu isso.
O eucalipto, no caso de algumas espécies, cresce praticamente em estado selvagem em Portugal, mas para todos os efeitos, foi introduzido!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

Obrigado Belém, tem sido muito útil. 

Tenho um grande carinho especial por carvalhos, castanheiros e azevinhos, quando vejo algum que possa ajudar a crescer, faço-o, mas já crescidos não sei como cuidar deles...

Ajuda...


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2011 às 22:08)

Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Belém, tem sido muito útil.
> 
> Tenho um grande carinho especial por carvalhos, castanheiros e azevinhos, quando vejo algum que possa ajudar a crescer, faço-o, mas já crescidos não sei como cuidar deles...
> 
> Ajuda...



O ideal é recolher bolotas/castanhas/sementes, semeá-las em vasos ou em canteiros e depois quando tiverem um certo tamanho, fazer a transplantação para o sítio definitivo pretendido. Por vezes jardins e parques urbanos, podem ser boas fontes gratuitas de bolotas.
Normalmente as sementes recolhidas, se em quantidades apropriadas ( não em demasia) não dão qualquer prejuízo ambiental e até podem ser uma fonte segura de ajuda às árvores em que pretendemos intervencionar.
Também são um garante de que se forem bem semeadas e tratadas, podem até aumentar a probabilidade de sucesso de germinação para uma boa parte das sementes recolhidas ( em condições naturais a taxa média deverá ser mais baixa) e aí fazer toda a diferença. Para o lado positivo, claro.
Certas zonas florestais devem ser menos abrangidas pela colheita de sementes, pois o número de árvores pode ser menor e haver uma grande porção de fauna que utiliza os frutos das árvores como uma fonte importante de alimentos. Certas espécies necessitam de uma grande quantidade de bolotas, antes de hibernar ( como o urso-pardo).
A colheita deve ser feita de preferência em zonas de grande abundância de sementes e influência humana ( pois aqui menos animais se alimentam delas).


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mai 2011 às 10:25)

Gente, onde posso encontrar um livro com informação credível( oficial e científica de qualidade) sobre a flora do nosso país?


----------

